# Should Parents Spank Their Kids?



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 20, 2010)

Should Parents Spank Their Kids?
By Karen Schrock, _Scientific American Mind_
January 19, 2010

_A task force concludes that parents probably should not use spanking as a punishment_

Corporal punishment has long been a hotly debated subject, with conflicting study results and opposing ideologies feeding the fire. Now the results of a five-year effort to review the scientific literature are in: a task force appointed by the family services division of the American Psychological Association (APA) concludes that “parents and caregivers should reduce and potentially eliminate their use of any physical punishment as a disciplinary measure.”

Psychologist Sandra A. Graham-Bermann of the University of Michigan at Ann Arbor, who chairs the task force, announced the recommendation in August at the APA’s annual meeting. In a presentation, she explained that the group of 15 experts in child development and psychology found correlations between physical punishment and an increase in childhood anxiety and depression, an increase in behavioral problems, including aggression, and impaired cognitive development—even when the child’s prepunishment behavior and development were taken into consideration.

The task force was not unanimous in its conclusion. Psychologist Robert E. Larzelere of Oklahoma State University argued that the research is flawed and that the evidence against spanking is “faulty.” In the few studies that have compared spanking with other forms of punishment, such as restriction of privileges, grounding and time-outs, all the punitive measures examined resulted in similarly negative outcomes in children, Larzelere said. He recommended that parents use spanking as a backup when gentler forms of punishment are not working. “Premature bans against spanking may undermine loving parental authority,” Larzelere said.

Most members of the task force disagree with Larzelere, however, and stand firm in their recommendation against corporal punishment, which is still used by more than 90 percent of American parents at some point and condoned by more than 70 percent of the population, according to 1995 and 2005 survey data.

Long-time physical-punishment researcher Murray A. Straus, a sociologist at the University of New Hampshire who served as a consultant to the APA task force, pointed out that although the evidence against spanking is in the form of correlations (not direct causal proof), the association is more robust and stronger than the correlations that have served as bases for other public health interventions, such as secondhand smoke’s relation to cancer, exposure to lead and IQ scores in children, and exposure to asbestos and laryngeal cancer. “I am confident we will eventually arrive at the same place for corporal punishment,” Straus said.

The APA is reviewing the majority and minority positions of the task force and will issue its official recommendation at a later date.

_Note: This story was originally printed with the title *To Spank or Not to Spank*._


----------



## Domo (Jan 20, 2010)

I was smacked when i was a kid and turned out perfectly fine!... 

I'm not a parent so i don't really have any feeling eitherway. If you can get the same result without hitting then go for it.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 20, 2010)

Domo said:


> I was smacked when i was a kid and turned out perfectly fine!...



Did you? How do you know the outcome wouldn't have been better had you not been "smacked"?

Or even if you did "turn out fine", was that because of or in spite of being hit by your parents?

What benefits did you derive from being hit as a child? What emotional scars or damage did that leave with you? What did you learn about people and about life from being hit?


----------



## Domo (Jan 20, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> Did you? How do you know the outcome wouldn't have been better had you not been "smacked"?
> 
> Or even if you did "turn out fine", was that because of or in spite of being hit by your parents?
> 
> What benefits did you derive from being hit as a child? What emotional scars or damage did that leave with you? What did you learn about people and about life from being hit?


I was being sarcastic, i didn't turn out fine but i don't think the blame should be placed on the fact that I was smacked. I was a pretty good child anyway so it wasn't often.

My brother on the other hand was a nightmare and got smacked a lot. He is a wonderful person now.

No idea if it left any emotional scars or damage. I've never really thought about it.

What did i learn? Nothing? What do you think it teaches?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 20, 2010)

Domo said:


> What do you think it teaches?



That if someone does something you don't like or doesn't do something you want him or her to do, it is acceptable to use physical aggression and violence to force compliance.


----------



## Domo (Jan 20, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> That if someone does something you don't like or doesn't do something you want him or her to do, it is acceptable to use physical aggression and violence to force compliance.


My brother and i went through a phase where we beat each other up pretty badly so i suppose that was a result. But we grew out of it.

I see what you are saying though.


----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 20, 2010)

No definetly no it is not necessary and it only causes a child to become angry and create a low self esteem of themselves. There are so many other options that do work instilling fear should never be one of them.


----------



## Hermes (Jan 21, 2010)

Violence in any shape or form is never acceptable.  Slapping a child merely teaches that hitting is the only way to solve a problem.  Leaving aside the fact that a child is smaller than an adult, and cannot retaliate.  I also think it teaches a child that it is all right to hit at someone or something vulnerable.   
I agree entirely with David.

Alice Miller has written extensively on the topic.

All the best
Hermes


----------



## Into The Light (Jan 21, 2010)

more than 90% of american parents spank their children? i am completely shocked by this statistic.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 21, 2010)

Into The Light said:


> more than 90% of american parents spank their children? i am completely shocked by this statistic.


 
I agree. Equally shocking to me is this statement:



> “Premature bans against spanking may undermine loving parental authority,” Larzelere said.



If Larzelere truly believes that most corporal punishment is meted out in a loving fashion, rather than in anger, I think he is seriously deluding himself.


----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 21, 2010)

Loving Parental Authority what the ------ is that  Striking someone hitting someone is not loving authority.  Loving authority would be to explain to a child what it is he or she is doing wrong and why and give a consequence to it.  Violence is not loving never .


----------



## Domo (Jan 21, 2010)

I would hardly call a small slap on the bum as violence


----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 21, 2010)

Not to you   It belittles and humiliates the child.  It teaches them that hitting is acceptable   A small slap leads to other things   no a child needs to be taught that hitting is never acceptable never the way to deal with anger.  It is not loving


----------



## Domo (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't think hitting is acceptable and i was smacked as a child.

What other things does it lead to? 

Are other non physical forms of punishment loving?


----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes they can be loving as they give the child some control over what is happening . They are being given time to reflect on their behavior and what it is that was wrong   They are given a chance if old enough to apologize and to try to improve   It is guiding the child into thinking for themselves giving a form of self esteem   Yes non physical forms of punishment can be loving not all but most yes.


----------



## Into The Light (Jan 21, 2010)

being slapped or spanked leads to feeling humiliation, shamed, loss of self-esteem, teaches you you aren't ok for who you are, teaches you you aren't ok for wanting something, leads to not being safe to express yourself, leads to putting up walls and a mask.

that's what comes to mind when i think of when i was spanked, just the once, as a 4 year old.


----------



## Domo (Jan 21, 2010)

Violet said:


> Yes they can be loving as they give the child some control over what is happening . They are being given time to reflect on their behavior and what it is that was wrong   They are given a chance if old enough to apologize and to try to improve   It is guiding the child into thinking for themselves giving a form of self esteem   Yes non physical forms of punishment can be loving not all but most yes.


Can i have an example where a child has some control over their punishment? Also an example of a 'loving punishment'.

I suppose it depends on the individual child. Some might become damaged from being smacked and others turn out fine.

---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 PM ----------

For the record, i am not condoing using physical force against children. I just think that it really is not that black and white.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 21, 2010)

Domo said:


> For the record, i am not condoing using physical force against children. I just think that it really is not that black and white.



And for the record, I think it is exactly that black and white.

If an adult treated another adult in that fashion, there is absolutely no question that it would be considered an assault. If you were to strike your partner that way, you'd be charged with domestic violence. 

Why on earth is it viewed any differently when the victim is a child, who is much more vulnerable and much less able to defend himself or herself?

Indeed, if anyone other than a parent assaulted the child in exactly the same fashion - a teacher, a neighbor, a coach, anyone - that person would also very likely be charged with assault.

So again, why on earth should the relationship between parent and child change the way we see the act itself? It is still an act of physical aggression or violence. It is still an act that meets all the criteria for assault. Why should the fact that the assailant is a parent and the victim a child have any bearing at all on the issues?

This is in my opinion a holdover from the feudal concept of patriarchal ownership of a family member. We no longer allow that to sway how we view and respond to domestic violence against a spouse. When are we going to extend the same protections to children?


----------



## Daniel (Jan 21, 2010)

BTW, it seems to me that some people treat their dogs better than they treat their kids since the dogs seem less "trainable" when it comes to physical punishment.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 21, 2010)

Daniel said:


> BTW, it seems to me that some people treat their dogs better than they treat their kids since the dogs seem less "trainable" when it comes to physical punishment.



And dogs don't "talk back".

I'd also add that dog abuse is often prosecuted more vigorusly than child abuse. I think the major reason corporal punishment by parents hasn't been outlawed is that politicians lack the guts to take on the religious right, those with a fundamentalist or literal view of portions of the Bible that seem to advocate corporal punishment. But let's not forget that a literal interpretation of the Old Testament also seems to support stoning, blinding, cutting off limbs, and other acts of barbarism as retribution that would never be tolerated here.


----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 21, 2010)

I was going to say it is just that black and white  there is no reason for it at all no logic for it at all  there are no grays when it comes to child abuse  It is black and white


----------



## Lana (Jan 21, 2010)

> Why should the fact that the assailant is a parent and the victim a child have any bearing at all on the issues?


I would like to add to this and say that the fact that the hitter is a parent makes is even worse, not acceptable.  Parent's job is to protect and care for their children....not beat them into submission.  Beatings do not make a child a better person.  A child does not become a better person_ because_ of being beaten by parents, but_ in spite_ of being beaten by parents.  Adopting a former line of thought (the "because of" belief) validates abuse and beatings.  The latter (the "in spite of" position), on the other hand, takes away the power of the beating and assigns the power were it's due -- to the survivor.


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 21, 2010)

I've been avoiding this thread for the past few days.  I can't believe that, in this day and age, we are still debating whether or not corporeal punishment (I'm using this term on purpose) has a long term effect on children.  It's a tough topic for me.   With all that we know now, there is absolutely NO reason whatsoever to ever touch a child in anger.


----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 21, 2010)

It makes me so sad so angry that people still think this way. Have they not been educated on what happens on how things can escalate from a hand to other ways   I don't understand  just by shaking a child so much harm can be done.  I think every parent should have some kind of parental course before even  thinking of having a child  I know it won't happen but education is the key here


----------



## Mari (Jan 21, 2010)

> Most members of the task force disagree with Larzelere, however, and stand firm in their recommendation against corporal punishment, which is still used by more than 90 percent of American parents at some point and condoned by more than 70 percent of the population, according to 1995 and 2005 survey data.



I disagree with Larzelere but I do think it is more complex than just stating that 90 percent of American parents at some point used corporal punishment. One example is a child having a violent temper tantrum - kicking, screaming, biting, smashing - and the parent physically holds the child in a tight hug to prevent the child from harming them self and/or another person. What about an adult who is in shock and is given a sharp smack to bring them to awareness? Should either of those be considered assault and result in arrest of the offending person? Parents need education and support and by the statistics given I would say more convincing debate is still needed.  Mari


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't think physical restraint counts as either corporal punishment or assault...


----------



## Hermes (Jan 22, 2010)

Agreed David.

In any event, there is something wrong if a child is having seriously violent tantrums (children have naturally high spirits and can get into mischief, as we all did, but I am not talking about that).   A child with serious behavioural problems needs to be taken to see a specialist.  

If we need further evidence of how violence in the home engenders violence in children, look no further than the terrible story from Edlington (U.K.)   Sentencing of two boys 11and 12 took place today.  

Hermes


----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 22, 2010)

Actually physical reatraint holding a child in a tight hug and calming the child is a postive way of helping that child talking calmly while holding the child will eventually get the child to a point where he or she does relax and no harm was done the child as you said was kept safe.


----------



## Murray (Jan 23, 2010)

I was surprised when I spoke with my mother the other day by what a case worker had told her about disciplining her kids. My mother has several foster children as well as some adopted children. She has decided to adopt another one of her foster children and one of the case workers said to her that this was a very good thing because as soon as he was her adopted child, not a foster child, that she could finally give him the spankings that he so desperately needs! I couldn't believe a case worker would tell her this. 

I was spanked occasionally and I know that she does spank the children that she has adopted, but I was just shocked to hear a case worker giving this suggestion. I have found that hugging the children and rubbing their backs until they calmed down seemed to work more effectively when they were having a tantrum than her hitting them.


----------

